# Dose Magnesium Sulfate?



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi, I have a 10 Gal, and currently dose EI. On the Micro days I dose CSM+B and Iron but was wondering if i should also dose Magnesium Sulfate (Epsom salt)?


----------



## theredben (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you already dosing Epsom Salts when you dose Macros??

Or do you think you are lacking mag/sulphates??


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

No I just dose CSM+B for Micro's.

Not sure if CSM+B has enough Magnesium, or if there is any benefit to dose Epsom salts along with CSM+B?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

What's the GH in you tap water?

yes, plants do need Mg and SO4. They're pretty important. You can see your plants not doing well even though you add NPK,micros, and CO2. Once in a while, I add Ca & MgSO4 to supplement what's in my tap water. It's called GH Booster.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

What is the calcium and magnesium level in the water? Not the GH (the combined reading) what are each, separately?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Diana said:


> What is the calcium and magnesium level in the water? Not the GH (the combined reading) what are each, separately?


It's a bit impossible for most of us to get that reading unless you check your local water works. Most of the time they will only give you the Mg value. You'll have to do some math to get the Ca value.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

My water is usually river water, but can be ground water (well water) so I'm never sure if there is any magnesium in it, and the water company only reports the range of values for what is in the water. So, to be sure I have magnesium I dose magnesium sulfate (epsom salts) along with my CSM+B trace element mix, in an equal amount. That is very little magnesium, but not much is needed either, and I would rather have a little than almost none.


----------



## stagger (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys.... Hoppy, I was thinking along the same lines, I mean afterall thats the principal of the EI method anyway, too make sure there are suffient quanties of nutrients at all times for the plants.


----------

